

Ask HN: Any successful stories of Android development entrepreneurship? - clyfe

There are a lot of iPhone development success stories. Do you know any for Android? Do you believe in Android market?
======
gspyrou
[http://gizmodo.com/5483539/car-locator-android-app-
makes-130...](http://gizmodo.com/5483539/car-locator-android-app-
makes-13000-a-month)

